# Equitrek Sonic Horsebox - feedback



## pootler (14 June 2012)

I am looking for feedback on the Equitrek sonic 3.5 t horsebox on a Peugeot chassis.  I know some people have had problems with their trailers but am keen to hear from Equitrek Horsebox owners!   From what I can see the feedback is generally good.

Please pm if you prefer.


----------



## meardsall_millie (14 June 2012)

No feedback - but ooooh, how exciting Pootler are you looking to go mobile?!!


----------



## pootler (14 June 2012)

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Jnhuk (14 June 2012)

I have no personal experience but I know my horsebox mechanic very strongly dislikes Equitrek horse boxes for their build quality and something about the tilt cab that doesn't actually tip without having a lot of man power! Not sure if this is across the board on one model.

Don't be swayed by a pretty face or finishing - it is what underneath that counts to carry your horse safely and comfortably. Get a mechanic to look at it.


----------



## TiaPony (14 June 2012)

If you are buying new, beware of equitrek 'customer service'. They are not the most helpful and when things go wrong (which on an equitrek is quite frequently..) they want nothing to do with you!

I love my super sonic (awkward horse loads and travels really well in it otherwise I would have got rid by now!) but it has had v. minimal use (it has less than 600 miles on clock and has had a horse on board maybe 10 times!) and so many things have broken, build quality really not very impressive at all. We also had big issues with battery draining from tachograph (it wouldn't even last a day) which peugot shrugged off, luckily local garage fitted a solar charger for the battery. Obviously this wouldn't be an issue if you had a sonic as no tachograph!

Hope this helps. As I said, my horse adores going out in my equitrek (she even wickers when she sees it!) but I am just disappointed it isn't very durable!


----------



## Mavis007 (14 June 2012)

My Horsebox mechanic says he can't believe how poor the build quality is and he is surprised no one has had a serious accident in one yet. He has had to rebuild them for people.


----------



## Ionadiamond (14 June 2012)

I hire one regularly, and although it's nice to drive there are some design flaws! 

The handbrake is in an awkward position.
There is storage above the cab but nothing to secure things in so it would fly out and hit the horse
On the front of the partition there is a metal bar that only goes halway up to the roof so the horse can still lift his head over. Wouldn't be too difficult for it to get a headcollar stuck on there.
The breast bar isn't quick release so if a horse jumped over and got stuck it would be dangerous. 
My horses don't travel as well as herringbone, but if you're set on a 3.5 this will be the same for all of them.
There are box-like projections on the floor in front of the breast bar (the wheels are underneath) which seem to have been damaged easilly due to horses pawing. 

All that being said, none of my horses have had any kind of injury whilst travelling in it. I don't know anything about general maintenance as I just hire it. Where are you based? Maybe you could hire a fairly used one before you buy to see how long it's lasted.


----------



## not_with_it (14 June 2012)

I hired one for the day last year. IMO it appeared very plasticy and not very well built. The wheel arches had obviously been pawed by the horses and had nearly collapsed and it just didnt seem very sturdy. 

I think they are way overpriced for what they are and there are much better horsebox builders out there.


----------



## cobden99 (14 June 2012)

Would agree with above feedback, personally think Marlborough are far better build quality


----------



## Jnhuk (14 June 2012)

Think this is interesting comment from Peper Harrow 

http://www.phhb.co.uk/equitrek.htm


----------



## christine48 (14 June 2012)

Build quality is very poor, there are a lot better ones on the market.


----------



## Laafet (14 June 2012)

We have a brand new (well ex display) Sonic at work and I love it, breast bar is collapsable so maybe that has changed over time. However we use it without as we have mare and foals on it. I use it occaisionally to take my horse out and he loves it. I like the fact the tack is in a completely seperate bit, this means that the whole 'horse going over the breastbar/board to climb out of the back door' does not happen and it is more secure at shows as you can lock it before you go anywhere whilst still having the ramp down. The ride is good (I have been in the back a few times this season with colicking horses on the way to hospital) and it drives like a dream.
The down sides, it looks a bit flimsy, the ramp struts are worn already and the bit that really disappoints me is that the paint is already flaking off around the cab on totally non moving parts.
I would consider buying one just for my own use as my horse is not a nutter and stands still, but I would not be that keen to but something on that way a pawing or kicking lunatic.
I do believe that I am always within my licence weight limit on it even with two yearlings on. It makes me really nervous when I see two largish horses on a Theault or similar as they are definately overweight and loads of people seem to think that is ok.


----------



## Nicnac (14 June 2012)

Sorry don't have anything to add to your original questions but FWIW as you are in the South East, a fellow livery bought a 3.5 from here and it's fantastic http://www.kenthorseboxes.co.uk/contact-us/


----------



## blackislegirl (14 June 2012)

I have had one for two years and love it. I have had no problems, find it light and easy to use, comfortable to drive, economical on fuel and  even my difficult loader goes in first time every time. So it must be inviting from the equine pov. My Sonic has improved the quality of my horsey life considerably, and every time I go out in it (ie most weekends) I am thankful that I bought it. As for the box over the wheel arch, I have sat on that to do front leg bandages, and stood on it to plait. (I do about 100 miles a month on local trips), so that is rather different from a box that might be for hire, or for more frequent use.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 June 2012)

Hate them! Hate them! HATE Them! We have had 2 at work and they are flimsy, not well built, the ramp hydrolics are always going and needing replaced, the box bits over the wheels are very flimsy and break very easily. The partitions - what on earth is the craic with the half height bar?!? One of our fillies got her head collar stuck on it and had to have stithces to her eye as the tie ring came off the side of the truck.  

When weighed you can literally only fit 2 450kg horses in and that's it. When we took horses over the Sweden we had 1 horse, 2 30l containers of water, 2 bales of horsehage, 1 set of tack and clothes for 2 people for a week and that was it on it's limit.

They really aren't very stable and feel as though they could tip over very easily. And as for the seating - if your not driving then never be a passenger! They are the most uncomfortable seats on the planet! A couple of moving boulders would be more comfortable! 

Things were always going wrong with it. Granted we have had it for 2 years and it was used about 3-4 times a week for both long and short journeys but really it wasn't worth it's money in the end.

We have just got a brand spanking new one straight out of hte factory and it broke down on the drive home and then broke down again 2 days later.

In all don't get one. They cost more money than they are worth. Shop around for other makes.


----------



## Sportyspots (14 June 2012)

Only had mine 6 weeks, thrilled with it but prob not had it long enough to find the faults others have which is worrying! Before buying hired one and youngster jumped over bar, came to no harm and easily got him back on my own, the separate changing area stopped him going too far to get stuck. Older horse caught the metal at top of ramp and pulled shoe off removing a rivet holding metal strip down in process but hoping that was a freak (now take carpet to place over just in case does it again although did get it repaired). Am worried by some of the negativity over them!


----------



## popsdosh (15 June 2012)

They are rubbish!!!!! build quality and the way they treat their customers. I would rather walk than travel in one.


----------



## pootler (15 June 2012)

Popdosh, would you mind pming me with your experience? I am keen to hear first hand evidence rather than a friend of mine told me..... type feedback!


----------



## scribble (15 June 2012)

A lady on our yard brought one as new from a local dealer.  It was backwards and forwards for the 6 months or so whe was on the yard to have something sorted.  radio, lights etc.  I said to her if i had paid that sort of money for a new box i would send the thing back.!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 June 2012)

Our local transporter has one which is not used that much as he's usually in the big truck.

This is a 2 horse 4.5 tonne. (looks like the 3.5 but has small bed/sink/cooker at back completely closed off (apart from grooms door to get through). Full floor to ceiling partitions & the part from breastbar down is filled in - and also from breastbar back height to rear wall, so v safe to take 2 big horses.
Gives a brilliant ride....BF loves going out in it.

However, am v glad its not mine!
its been back to have ramp hydraulic legs changed - 4 times (its not yet 3 tys old), paint has had to be re-done. 
Grooms door catch broken off twice. Hydraulic on grooms door broken (and they hardly use it).
Tie rings pulled away in v early days, got them fixed by a n other.
Lots of mechanicals when he got it too (was new!)

So, happy to hire him when I need to go out, but would not touch one with a bargepole to buy.


----------



## amandaco2 (15 June 2012)

Amazing, as they are darn pricy....


----------

